# Speedometer /dashlights out?



## my240sxxe (Dec 6, 2004)

undefinedundefined
Would anyone happen to know what would cause the dash lights and speedometer (digital) to stop working on a 1989/240sxxe? 
I just purchased it at auction --- and these items do not work.. otherwise the car seems fine...
I have power(volts) at the back of the dashboard on the pc board at the bulb sockets. but they do not light up. The dimmer switch has no affect on them either.I bypassed the dimmer and still no dash lights? I am curious
whether or not the dimmer switch has anything to do with the speedometer not working since it is digital?
any insight or advise would be appreciated --- Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If the dimmer switch dims the speedo too, then yes, which I beleive it does. Are you using a voltmeter, or a test light.


----------



## my240sxxe (Dec 6, 2004)

*Speedometer/dash lights out*



[email protected] said:


> If the dimmer switch dims the speedo too, then yes, which I beleive it does. Are you using a voltmeter, or a test light.


Thanks for the reply --- I have both meter and light.I tested the dash voltage at the bulb sockets with a light..it was bright.at other places on the wire harness the light is bright and some are dim? I have not used the volt meter yet?But if my test light illuminates then the dash bulb should if the circuit is complete.
Also,
I don't know if the dimmer switch controls the speedometer brightness?
I have power at the dimmer,and at the back of the dash pc board on the copper contact area of the dash light bulb sockets,but the lights do not come on? and speedo doesn't work? I don't know if they are connected somehow ? or not. I suspected a ground problem or the dash speedo unit being faulty? There is alight sensor on the top left side of the dash directly below a sloar panel looking section of the winshield? its like a square patch or sticker but is molded into the glass.. has this anything to do with light control? 
Thanks for the advise / or any suggestions?


----------



## my240sxxe (Dec 6, 2004)

*location*



[email protected] said:


> If the dimmer switch dims the speedo too, then yes, which I beleive it does. Are you using a voltmeter, or a test light.


I used to live in Denver -- I owned the house at 2728 west 26th avenue.


----------

